# I Make A List



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2012)

At the beginning of a season, Summer or Winter, I list a number of items I really enjoy and want to remember to make during the season.  I'm talking about season appropriate dishes like certain soups, stews, etc in the Winter, and some smoked/BBQd items in the Summer.

I don't consistently make a weekly menu but I make a seasonal list.

Am I the only one...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2012)

I was trained in business to be a list person.  I find that the act of writing a list helps me to remember even if the list is not with me.  

I try to make one celebration a month to include some seasonal items that do not fit well into my healthier lifestyle.  I also make menus for holidays and then edit out all but the most important items on the list.  These are slowly evolving into a personal cookbook/almanac/diary of seasonal items that are important to me.  It also helps me to remember to fix some inexpensive items from my childhood that are not top of mind.  Simple things like an egg salad sandwich or S.O.S.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> At the beginning of a season, Summer or Winter, I list a number of items I really enjoy and want to remember to make during the season.  I'm talking about season appropriate dishes like certain soups, stews, etc in the Winter, and some smoked/BBQd items in the Summer.
> 
> I don't consistently make a weekly menu but I make a seasonal list.
> 
> Am I the only one...


No--I make a list too based on when things are in season, typically go on sale/good price (turkeys, for example, October to December, ham around Easter, pork in the fall...pomegranates in the winter, and now Meyer Lemons!). Best time to buy a side of beef/lamb/pork...I don't make grape leaves in the winter because I make those when the leaves come out...I keep meaning to freeze them, but we end up eating them all! Because I'm self-employed, I stock up on staples when times are "flush" and eat out of the freezer and pantry when times are lean. I don't "shop" for a recipe (unless it is a special event). I figure out what I can make based on what I have on hand. And, make a lot of the "convenience" items such as tortillas, pitas, etc., from scratch. I do think I eat well. The only thing that is a problem is recipes that need alcohol.


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't make a formal seasonal list. I have a few items that I plan to do over the winter and a few for summer. Winter is a bigger list. 

What sorts of things are on your list Andy?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2012)

Gumbo
 Hot and Sour Soup
 Jambalaya
 Black Bean Soup
 Cassoulet
 Tom Kha Gai
 Goan Pork Vindaloo
 Enchiladas
 Short ribs
 Osso Buco & Risotto
 Chorizo and Bean Soup​ Sour Cream Mushroom Soup
 Hungarian Goulash

I doubt I'll get to all this as we're going on vacation in 11 days for two weeks and I'm trying to thin out the contents of the fridge and freezer.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 11, 2012)

I make a list of "dinners" things that I can just browse through and plan a meal from on the days that get hectic.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't make a list. I don't think I eat seasonally, but I do notice I go through more flour and stock in the winter, so I must.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 11, 2012)

living in so. calif. where we have little changes in the season, i generally make what ever i want. certainly not stew or soup in summer. but pretty much anything else would be on my list for both winter and summer.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 11, 2012)

I make a list for our yearly visit to Costco.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 12, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I make a list for our yearly visit to Costco.


I make a list for my visits to MN. At the top of the list is walleye, followed by venison. I'm looking forward to bringing some venison back to ON when I visit MN in February (a time of year I generally don't pick for a "vacation" in MN...but a friend from HS and I have an x-country ski date planned--we were on the HS x-country ski team together and I can use my mom's boots and skis--our b'days are 2 days apart and we celebrated together when we were 'kids'--should be fun). But I'm hoping we also might get out ice fishing and catch us some walleye....


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2012)

i wish that i was that organized. i tend to cook whatever is on sale when i go food shopping. it's really serendipitous when i get a recipe or a hankering for something, and then it happens to be on sale at the same time when i get to the store.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm a list maker too.  Like Aunt Bea, my notebook of made recipes has turned into a personal cookbook.  I make a page of the recipe with notes on how I made it that time, what worked, what didn't.  Each time I make the dish, I make notes of changes and results on the recipe page.

I don't alphabetize the recipes, but just put the most recently made on top.  I'm finding my recipes easier by knowing how long ago I made it.  It works well.

I make another list of ideas to try.  Not recipes, just ideas of combinations that sound good.  They usually end up with a recipe page.

Grocery lists are a must.  Like Momma taught me, if it doesn't get on the list it doesn't get bought.  I make sure I have my list when I shop and I check it before checking out.  If I missed something, I either decide to go back and get it or decide I don't need it that badly.


----------



## letscook (Jan 12, 2012)

I make list all the time. Helps when you get into the store, with so many things to look at, you don't forget what you went in for.
I have a running list thru the week, I write down things to remenber to do when i do my errands.
I have to write on list to clean my purse out of all the other lists
(not really) love to make list. It helps you be organized.


----------



## recipedirect (Jan 12, 2012)

My list usually centers around what coupons I have, store sales. I buy whatever meat is on sale and that is what I usually cook. For produce I try to buy what is in season. Right now it is butternut squash, kale and collards.


----------

